# Visiting Ephesus (well Turkey really)



## Eoghan (Jul 19, 2009)

Flying out to Turkey in a couple of days and looking forward to visiting Ephesus. Apart from reading Ephesians  should I read anything else before visiting?

Anyone know when the existing ruins date from?


----------



## jambo (Jul 19, 2009)

We were in Turkey 3 years ago and I would have loved to have got to Ephesus but it was not to be. We were based in the area which according to the map at the back of my bible was Miletus. It was a thrilling thought to think of Paul, Timothy, the apostle John etc could have passed through this area. There were a couple of islands that were close by and beyond them lay the island of Patmos.

It was only whilst I was there that I counted up the number of chapters in the NT that were either written on Turkish soil, or were written to Christians in Turkey or else describe events that took place in Turkey and it was a substantial part. So apart from Ephesians you would need to read Galatians, Colossians, Peter and John's epistles, Rev 2-3, chunks of the book of Acts and probably Timothy, Titus and Philemon.

I found it sad toconsider the church in Turkey today. In the 70s Christian work was so sectretive due toe to the level of persecution against local Turkish believers. With Turkey aiming to join the EU things have changed a bit but there have been the most horrific attacks on Christians over the last two years by militant Moslems. 

Prior to going I did have to wrestle with my conscience a wee bit as I questioned visiting a country that treated my brothers and sisters in the Lord in such a way. However I did go and enjoyed it but at this time of year it was very hot.


----------



## JohnStevenson (Jul 23, 2009)

*Ephesus*



Eoghan said:


> Flying out to Turkey in a couple of days and looking forward to visiting Ephesus. Apart from reading Ephesians  should I read anything else before visiting?
> 
> Anyone know when the existing ruins date from?


I was in Ephesus just last week; my first time back since about 5 years ago. The ruins date largely from the 2nd century A.D. but you will find ruins that extend several hundred years on either side of that date -- the theater was there in Paul's day, though the upper rows may have been built later.

Make sure that you also take in the nearby Ephesus museum. It is a "must see" and take along a good camera that can do low light photos without flash; they allow neither flash nor tripods in the museum.

The trip up to the supposed "House of Mary" is worthwhile simply for the overview of the whole area. It is the next best thing to hiring a helicopter for an aerial view (see photo).


----------



## christiana (Jul 23, 2009)

Eoghan said:


> Flying out to Turkey in a couple of days and looking forward to visiting Ephesus. Apart from reading Ephesians  should I read anything else before visiting?
> 
> Anyone know when the existing ruins date from?



My son brought me a tee shirt from Ephesus with Diana in front of her temple! I was horrified but even wore it on a Wednesday night to church. A friend stated: 'I cant believe you wore that to church'. Well, I cant either right now!

Actually I thought it to be a great conversation starter and opportunity to discuss the true God, rather than all who worship the unknown god!


----------



## JohnStevenson (Jul 23, 2009)

christiana said:


> Eoghan said:
> 
> 
> > My son brought me a tee shirt from Ephesus with Diana in front of her temple!
> ...


----------



## Eoghan (Aug 9, 2009)

*Acts 19*

The tour was great although I was hoping to visit for the day. Our visit from Didim-Altinkum was a 9 hour trip with 2 1/2 hours at ephesus. We had to endure a leather factory where I fell about laughing at the irony of fur lined hoods when it was 40C outside. Then gold factory!

Although there has been no synagogue definitely found - there is a menorah carved into the library step.

They had fresh water piped in from some 4km away. These pipes are still visible on the surface, with the sewer piping buried deeper down. I was impressed by the roads and could only imagine the shops and houses lining them.

I assume that Paul was in the large amphitheater "green room". Our guide said he was arrested and imprisoned on a far hilltop - quite where this came from I don't know.

I did wonder just what kind of "books" (scrolls?) were kept at the library. Given the reading material produced by Christian converts would it have included occult material?

Who had access to the library? Not women apparently, according to one guide.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 9, 2009)

VERY COOL! Man, I wish to visit Turkey too! Am I allowed to envy you for this? Is this still covetousness?


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 9, 2009)

It amazes me that a land where so many churches mentioned in Scripture started- and now, 2,000 years later, there are almost zero in this country.

On another part of Providence, lands where there were none, now have many.


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 9, 2009)

Did you take any pictures? Do share some please!


----------

